# What was your favorite/best flashlight of 2018



## ChibiM (Dec 1, 2018)

We are nearing the end of 2018 again, and I always enjoy looking back and seeing the actual improvements/changes in the flashlight world. 
So what is/are your best flashlight(s) of 2018. 

Here are the ones people liked from past years. 

Best of 2017

Best of 2016

Best of 2015

Best of 2014

Best of 2013

Best EDC of 2012


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 1, 2018)

Ok, I'll start: 

-mine is probably the Astrolux MF04S (XHP70.2)


----------



## lennarta (Dec 1, 2018)

My best flashlight 2018 is Nitecore Concept 2


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks for including links to previous years. 

I really didn't obtain anything ultra modern this year. I usually pick up something new by Streamlight but did not this year. So some classic stuff and a couple of builds were my favorites.

Again, PK's FL2 was my benchmark, with a 1 cell SureFire Aviator clad with an incan head, an E2D tail, and singLED output was favorite. My PKDL PR-1 was most used with a PL2 not far behind as they both go where I go every day. A Fenix E01 was added to my favs this year and got used a lot. 
Maglite 2C and 3D were the work horse when runtime was the goal and my Elzetta Bones lit up shadows in daylight conditions. 
My 2C BrightStar clone from the 80's was the incan of the year again this year. Yet a SureFire E2 with a lumens factory bulb got in some playing time.

I did some stuff with a Pelican 2320 that had broken so it's now in the 2x123 rotation and the Peli 2360 was an often used 2xAA light. Rayovac reintroduced the Sportsman in 2017 in a much smaller platform and that one got some playtime. Those Icon's also got some use during the early part of 2018. My 2C ROP got some "wow" time when I wanted to show off some. 

Having a few G2x Pro lights sitting around the house, the family picked those most often. And my EB1c was the one used to peer into narrow tubes day or night.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 1, 2018)

Well this question got me thinking. So many ways I can look at it. Most used this year was a lumintop tool ti. Ive found it great for edc with it coming on with a useable but not too high 18 lumens with the nichia. Its ability to tailstand and reverse the clip have also been assets many times this year. But objectivly it is far from my best and it cant fully take favorite either. Ive also enjoyed my acebeam ec65 in nichia as well. Never really had a flooder but ive liked pretty much everything about it from the beam and brightness as well as form factor and even ui, to the 21700 charged by usb-c. However it's relative heaviness has kept it from being carried and there when I need light. I like my new v11r a lot. Love the ring for brightness control paired with a forward clicky. But I got it in cool white becuase it was a great deal and pretty much just something I'm going to play with rather than edc. At least for now. So what does that leave me with for a favorite? A light a bought last year but didnt actually connect with until this year. An olight s1a neutral white. When I bought it it was on sale and I figured what the heck but at the time I was still edcing an sc52w and when I compared them at the time the zebra came out the winner. However over the course of this year ive come to greatly appreciate the olight. The neutral white is actually beautiful indoors and out. The remebered one click or press and hold moonlight has kept it by my bed. The magnet been surprisingly useful in my new line of work. And the clip is a non issue when clipped to my jumpsuit pocket at work not activating accidentally even once while being used on a cap a couple of times. Put a 14500 in a bam, as bright as I'll ever need. Its shame its been discontinued, at least as far as I can tell. I bought a s1r as well which is on its way becuase even though I will loose the NW I think for what I'm doing the convinent recharging at work will be a bigger benefit. But we shall see. The fact that I wrote my longest winded post ever should be some inditication thst it will be hard to unseat the s1a neutral white from my favorites list.


----------



## twistedraven (Dec 3, 2018)

ROT66 SST20 4000k 95cri


----------



## tech25 (Dec 3, 2018)

HDS rotary 4500k. My favorite UI and has a very useful beam.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 3, 2018)

Probably any of the Zebralights I bought this year: SC600w MkIV HI, SC600w MkIV Plus, and SC64w HI. All great lights, for slightly different purposes.

I have no idea why I like Zebras so much. I admit they're a bit overpriced. But something about how small they are, with good regulated output and plenty of modes to program.

Oh well, 2019 will probably be the SC700, though I'm trying to resist.


----------



## xxo (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't have one (yet), but the 4D Mag ML300 is the light I am most interested in that came out in 2018.


----------



## Lumen83 (Dec 3, 2018)

The only new one I bought this year was the surefire EDCL1-T. I love it.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 3, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> The only new one I bought this year was the surefire EDCL1-T. I love it.



That one gets my vote too. I'm mostly sure it's a 2018 model.


----------



## AVService (Dec 3, 2018)

Emisar D4 probably I still get as big a kick from it as ever!

I am also crazy for the Milwaukee aaa penlight with the bite grip.
Cheap and simple snd dead reliable for me and has earned a place with the SC52 as an EDC too!

Who would have thought?[emoji85]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 3, 2018)

Ha! That's like asking me which is by favorite/best child. However, having to choose I'm a gunna say the twins; brothers from different mothers. 












The blue was delivered by Matt at Adventure Sport Flashlights. The red was adopted and came from the labor of KYfishguy. 

~ Chance


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 4, 2018)

I love that blue maglite. I also have one, without the internals of yours. Mine is only a little different because I did some handfiling on it... and added a silver bezel and tailcap


----------



## Charlie Hustle (Dec 4, 2018)

No special order:


Jaxman M8 XP-L HI 5K Smooth Reflector (1-Mode)
Emisar D4 XP-L HI 5K 10623 Flood Optic
Noctigon M43 XP-L HI 5K
Fireflies ROT66 219B-V1 R9080


Fireflies PL47L-Shape 219B, and Sofirn C01 3200K are on the way. Hopefully one of these can impress me enough to give it a nod.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 4, 2018)

Seems like things slowed down a lot in 2018, but my favorites of the past year were ...

_(Budget category) = Emisar series_

Lots of bang-for-buck value. Some limited modularity. Choices in material, finish, emitters. Modded versions. Excellent UI. Remarkable performance available, whether wanting lumens or lux, let alone at their very modest price point.

_(Custom category) = McGizmo Mahi_

Added another titanium line of compatible parts to expand the classic system. Increased the options for useful throw, along with a slightly edgier style aesthetic.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 5, 2018)

It is/was a slow flashlight year for me. Didn't purchase as much as I did before. The light that I used the most is my SF P1R.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Seems like things slowed down a lot in 2018, but my favorites of the past year were ...



Sadly yes. As far as offerings go, things have definitely plateaued. Very little is different, with the exception of some odd-ball lights being introduced here & there. Designs, available materials, all been done before.


----------



## kamagong (Dec 6, 2018)

2018 was the year I saw the light, courtesy of Gene Malkoff.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 6, 2018)

kamagong said:


> 2018 was the year I saw the light, courtesy of Gene Malkoff....



Nice photo


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 6, 2018)

Don't really have a favorite flashlight from this year. Most used and favorites have been the nitecore nu20 headlight, nitecore tip, and Klarus ST15 flashlight. My favorite that I actually purchased this year was the Luci Lux Pro lantern. Nice to have a warm white light that acts as a lightweight waterproof solar powered battery pack to charge my other lights in the field.


----------



## Taz80 (Dec 6, 2018)

My favorite big light is the Fenix FD65, For the good tint, up and down UI and Good flood in between and spot beams. Small light is the Olight S1 mini HCRI, Great size for clipping to a ball cap, good beam and the cri is good for working with colored wires. And my best looking light is the Olight I3T EOS copper, it's copper:twothumbs


----------



## s85sss (Dec 7, 2018)

Lumen83 said:


> The only new one I bought this year was the surefire EDCL1-T. I love it.



+1


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 7, 2018)

I finally dove into the world of HDS. Kept a rotary 4500k hicri and a clickie with an xpg pdt from Vinh after culling several led options. Love them both. Also got this beauty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey Bigburly, I think you acquired the best [email protected]@King one of the bunch. oo: 

~ Chance


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks chance! The beam is absolutely perfect as well. One of the best overall photon cannons I’ve owned. My driveway is about 70 yards long. On my right walking down is nothing but a creek about 20 feet down a hill and then wooded hillside up about 200 yards. I love taking this one with me and flashing the hillside at night as I get the mail. Of course I can’t run it too long because it gets hot pretty quickly. It’s amazing for sure.


----------



## lusan_senna (Dec 9, 2018)

D4S...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 9, 2018)

Lusan doesn't post often - but when senna does, it's a :twothumbs double thumbs up! 

~ Chance


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 9, 2018)

Although I've had it since May 2017, it didn't see a lot of duty last year. But it was my main EDC for the bulk of this year, so I'll say my Malkoff MDC High Output...


----------



## Modernflame (Dec 22, 2018)

If this thread is targeted at new lights first released in 2018, then I'd say the Sofirn C01. It's a big little light.

If I have more latitude to discuss my flashlight experiences this year, then I'd say that I discovered HDS in 2018. For me, it's been an EDC revolution.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 22, 2018)

Emisar D4 with quad 219CTs, cyan.

Then it might be a grey D1S with XP-L 1A.

For the money, I can't complain. I'd love an HDS if only to say I have one, but I have to go be poor somewhere else.

Chris


----------



## xevious (Dec 24, 2018)

The most remarkable flashlight buy for me in 2018 (I think it was made in 2017) was something inexpensive. 






*Olight i1R EOS*. This cost me $8.59 shipped.

The light can hide behind my pinky finger with no trouble, being 2/3rd the length and more narrow. It's absolutely astounding how much light this little thing puts out. Olight did a terrific job with the packaging, which includes a short micro USB flat cable with blue anodized metal fittings--yes, it is rechargeable.

It actually has decent throw, too. I really don't think you can create as useful and bright a light much smaller than this.


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 28, 2018)

For me it’s the Zebralight SC600w Mk IV Plus. Bought a few more lights aside from it but this is my number 1!!


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 28, 2018)

xevious said:


> The most remarkable flashlight buy for me in 2018 (I think it was made in 2017) was something inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it?


----------



## AVService (Dec 28, 2018)

Looks like the little Olight?
1Reos


LightObsession said:


> What is it?


----------



## kelmo (Dec 28, 2018)

I got a SF Sidekick for $20! That is my favorite light for the year. A close second is all the other lights I bought.


----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 28, 2018)

Hmm, my favorite and IMO the best custom light made this year is the Frelux Synergy.

Synergy in the middle


----------



## flatline (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought a fair number of lights this year, but the one that gets the most has a E1 body from Lumens Factory, a VME head from Malkoff, and a M31LL 219B module from Ilum.com.

I call it "Stubby".

--flatline


----------



## xevious (Dec 30, 2018)

LightObsession said:


> What is it?


I updated the post with make/model: Olight i1R EOS.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 30, 2018)

This was my favorite/best flashlight this year.

45 years in a row the best flashlight since replacing the 1972 Cricket in 1973.


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> This was my favorite/best flashlight this year.



I’ve got one in black. I like the mini


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 30, 2018)

I always thought the Cricket was an attempt at a bic copy. But it seems the Cricket was the original disposable...


----------



## scout24 (Dec 30, 2018)

Every time I buy a Bic, the Leatherman comes out at the counter and the "child safety" band is handed back to the clerk to dispose of. I don't smoke, (6 years next week) but my Wife does and I have Mini Bics scattered all over the place. Swiss Army knife with scissors, Leatherman, Mini Bic, and a light in pocket all day every day. Favorite lights of 2018? A black Oveready BOSS 70 and a Surefire 6R, both which were gifted to me. Okluma DC1 and 4sevens Mini Turbo MKII get honorable mention. 😁


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 30, 2018)

The child proof thing daunted me for a while.

Story time:
Back when they first came out with the newfangled child proof gizmo I tried and tried to figure out a way around it. Meanwhile this long haired hoodlum who was about 12 used to walk by my house often. At that point Nintendo was big and I knew kids knew what button combos could make Mario jump higher etc. 
:thinking:
Wanna know something about technology, ask a kid....

So the next time I saw the hoodlum I said "hey kid, show me how to use this thing" and handed him my BiC. He grunts, pulls out a pocket knife, twists the safety thing off and hands it back..... yup want to know about new tech ask a kid.

The "where'd all the 1AA lights go" thread has me using a 1 cell Icon Modus a lot. So that one gets a bunch of use late this year.


----------



## scout24 (Dec 30, 2018)

I have to dig in my garage, Mr. Fixer. I do believe I still own a one-cell AA "Vegetable Peeler" Rouge... 😁


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m guessing you’ve never run that “flashlight” for like 10 minutes straight, and then the wind blows it out. So then when you go to light it back up, you get a nasty burn that imprints the child proof strip and the two wheels onto your thumb like a 3D tattoo.


----------



## ven (Dec 30, 2018)

Tough call, so will pick 2. The mr fixer E2e breathed on by tana's TripLED and BOSS xpl HI/amber(haiku a previous year but no pic of just the two)


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 30, 2018)

Hard to beat those E lights.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Dec 30, 2018)

My favorite flashlight of 2018 is the Defiant (Home Depot) flat lantern: a thin, 150-lumen (with a lesser mode and then a blinking mode), that was equipped with and powered by 3 AAAs light that was durably made and packaged in a box of 2 for $9.98.

Why?

One, in a world filled with round lanterns, it was the first flat-shaped one I had ever seen, its beam is impressive for a reasonable space or room, and it can be easily packed in a go bag, briefcase, or with camping gear because it is so unobtrusive. 

Two, it was sturdily made (I don’t think if I stood on it that it would break!)

Three, its inexpensive price allowed it to be given as a quite affordable Christmas present to many last week.

Lastly, it really rocks with Lithium AAAs. 

Back in mid-October I had announced to family members that there would be no light given out at Christmas because I hadn’t seen anything as I had in previous years that would be suitable for quick use. (At that point the 650-lumen Tool 2.0 had been my favorite 2018 light but was not one I could buy for “everyone”.)

But in November I was in Home Depot for another reason when I checked their flashlight offerings on my way out and stumbled happily upon it!

Tomorrow, I hope to put a few in my Faraday cage (a galvanized steel trash can lined with cardboard, bubble packing, and lid) because there have been so many warnings about “a catastrophic power outage”.

Defiant, you hit it out of the park with this flat lantern. Next year, you can make it a grand slam by adding a dimming feature and a switch to optionally turn on the beacon/flashing mode.

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Hard to beat those E lights.



:rock:

I would go as far as saying up there with all time, not just 2018. Of course that E2e is far more special to me than any other E on the planet!


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 31, 2018)

My favorite light of 2018 has to be the Malkoff MD2.nothing fancy or high tech but a absolutely top notch light with many ways to go with it.


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 31, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> This was my favorite/best flashlight this year.
> 
> 45 years in a row the best flashlight since replacing the 1972 Cricket in 1973.



I coat parts for bicc at my plant and we were all trying to guess how many lighters they make a day so we called there head quarters. I can’t remember the exact number but it was in the millions!


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 31, 2018)

D4. For great UI and insane brightness for its size !


----------



## JimIslander (Dec 31, 2018)

Olight S1R II Ti Autumn for its shear beauty, small size, and functionality. I like the Winter as well, but Autumn is just stunning in person. All time favorite is still the FourSevens Mini MKii.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 1, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> My favorite light of 2018 has to be the Malkoff MD2.nothing fancy or high tech but a absolutely top notch light with many ways to go with it.



+1 on this. Could not agree with you more. You could probably drive nails with an MD2 setup and it would just keep going. Terrific lights.


----------



## Sos24 (Jan 1, 2019)

HDS EDC Rotary with 3 o’clock High emitter. I love the rotary UI and to me the emitter is perfect neutral tint.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jan 1, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> Olight S1R II Ti Autumn for its shear beauty, small size, and functionality. I like the Winter as well, but Autumn is just stunning in person. All time favorite is still the FourSevens Mini MKii.
> 
> I agree 4 7 Mini mkii
> Is a favorite of mine too. I have it set on 2 mode
> So small and bright. I wish other companies would make some that size.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 2, 2019)

He he. Forgot about the Mini MKII. Also a favorite of 2018. Now where did I put those........? 

Happy New Year! 

~ CG


----------



## JimIslander (Jan 4, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> He he. Forgot about the Mini MKII. Also a favorite of 2018. Now where did I put those........?
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ~ CG



Nice!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 5, 2019)

JimIslander said:


> Nice!



Thanks, Jim. I was fortunate enough to acquire a stainless steel triple in 2018. Good year for the collection. :thumbsup: 

~ CG 






I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite though.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 5, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks, Jim. I was fortunate enough to acquire a stainless steel triple in 2018. Good year for the collection. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ CG
> 
> ...



WOW!!! Beautiful collection. If you get bored with any please let me know.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 6, 2019)

Nimitz68 said:


> WOW!!! Beautiful collection. If you get bored with any please let me know.



Thank you, Nimitz68. You and I both missed a one-off Goliath, sold just today.  anyway.

~ Chance


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 6, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you, Nimitz68. You and I both missed a one-off Goliath, sold just today.  anyway.
> 
> ~ Chance


Yep, I saw that too late. Nice snag for the member that bought it. They don't last long at all around here.


----------



## phosphor22 (Jan 6, 2019)

Frelux Synergy 1! It is a well-made light with good modes and ergonomics. Not to mention just kinda cool.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jan 6, 2019)

My favorite flashlight of 2018 also has to be the the Frelux Synergy1. The original design, simplicity, and communication from the maker are all exemplary. It’s been cool watching the flashlight go through several iterations, each one improving upon the last!

Second is a toss-up between my HDS Rotary and Omicron. The HDS would’ve taken first if it had a decent clip.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 6, 2019)

For me it's the Sofirn C01.For years many of us craved an "E01 Killer", we even tried getting 4Sevens to make such a mythical beast, but that didn't work out. Finally after all of these years the folks over at BLF made it happen with Sofirn. They took the 2 weak points of the E01, the beam and tail design and improved upon them while still retaining what made the E01 great. No overthinking or overcomplicating and making an entirely different beast.


----------



## Bazar (Jan 11, 2019)

the Acebeam x80gt. as is also my best and funnest light ever.


----------



## Busa Dave (Jan 11, 2019)

Got several this year from Vinh but my favorite just because it is such a beast and overkill for most situations at least in "beast mode" is the X70....


----------



## mickb (Jan 12, 2019)

Fenix E01, wins the last few years for me and I wish it was made for another 20.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 12, 2019)

Man, I like me some micky b posts. 
With all its faults that EO1 is a dam good flashlight.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 12, 2019)

Being honest and a flashaholic, I have to admit, my favorite is usually the last one purchased. The baby, if you will. 

~ Chance


----------



## Nimitz68 (Jan 12, 2019)

^^ Very nice!


----------



## koziy (Jan 13, 2019)

My game-changer light in 2018 was the Maratac Peanut. I see a lot of other flashlight companies releasing basically the same light, like the Olight i1R someone mentioned earlier, but the brass body of the Maratac looks really good on my key ring and the fact that you can replace the battery is a nice feature. This light was a game-changer for me because previously I was carrying a AAA light in my pocket, where it wasn’t really being retained. A lot of people here may cringe to hear me say that I forgot it at home as often as I carried it! The Peanut light got a flashlight on my key ring, so I’ll always have it with me, and halved the size of a AAA light for essentially no penalty in brightness.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 13, 2019)

You'll receive no cringe from me. Every one in a while I run out of the house without a pocket-light. That's when the keychain-light comes in real handy. 

:welcome: koziy! 

~ Chance


----------



## Tachead (Jan 13, 2019)

The only new light I added in 2018(I bought one other but, returned it)... The SF E2T-MV. Great light. 

https://i.imgur.com/SVbWyE3.jpg


----------



## Modernflame (Jan 13, 2019)

Every time you say "SF E2T-MV," I have to Google it. Lol. It's the tactician. Do you run yours on primaries or a 16650?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 13, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Every one in a while I run out of the house without a pocket-light.



:banned:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 13, 2019)

:hahaha:


defloyd77 said:


> :banned:



[email protected]@Ks like I forgot my c too.  

~ Chance


----------



## Tachead (Jan 13, 2019)

Modernflame said:


> Every time you say "SF E2T-MV," I have to Google it. Lol. It's the tactician. Do you run yours on primaries or a 16650?


Lol, I tend to be lazy and pick the shortest thing to type. Remember the first time I short formed your name to MF and you thought I was calling you names? Lol, that was funny.

Also, Surefire tends to give names to some lights but, only model numbers to others. That's why I usually just stick to the model number.

I have been running it on primaries but, I do have a couple of unprotected 4.35V Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2500mAh's on the way to try. The protected KeepPower's I have now(same 2500's Gene sells)are way too tight fyi. I got one of them in it to try but, had to force it back out. Most of the time I will be sticking to primaries anyway though as I bought the Tactician and EDCL1-T mainly to use with a handgun and want to stick to primaries for that application.


----------



## jimmy22Aus (Jan 13, 2019)

Surefire Tactician ( James Yeager light ). My fav light of 2018 closely followed by the EDCL1T.


----------



## jimmy22Aus (Jan 13, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Lol, I tend to be lazy and pick the shortest thing to type. Remember the first time I short formed your name to MF and you thought I was calling you names? Lol, that was funny.
> 
> Also, Surefire tends to give names to some lights but, only model numbers to others. That's why I usually just stick to the model number.
> 
> I have been running it on primaries but, I do have a couple of unprotected 4.35V Sanyo UR16650ZTA 2500mAh's on the way to try. The protected KeepPower's I have now(same 2500's Gene sells)are way too tight fyi. I got one of them in it to try but, had to force it back out. Most of the time I will be sticking to primaries anyway though as I bought the Tactician and EDCL1-T mainly to use with a handgun and want to stick to primaries for that application.



The output is much lower on 16650’s I’ve used Orbtronics. 

I’ve found 2x 16340’s ( 700Mah ) work better but at the expensive of run time, as far as I can tell their is no loss in peak output compared to 123a’s but runtime is way less.

I don’t use the 16650’s anymore as it’s really dim. It’s like 700 lumens maybe even high 600’s instead of 800 lumens peak output.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 13, 2019)

jimmy22Aus said:


> The output is much lower on 16650’s I’ve used Orbtronics.
> 
> I’ve found 2x 16340’s ( 700Mah ) work better but at the expensive of run time, as far as I can tell their is no loss in peak output compared to 123a’s but runtime is way less.
> 
> I don’t use the 16650’s anymore as it’s really dim. It’s like 700 lumens maybe even high 600’s instead of 800 lumens peak output.



Yeah, I hear it's about 500-600 lumens. I wouldn't say dim but, there is a noticeable difference if you look for it. There are comparison pics in the Tactician thread that show the difference well. 

Yep, no difference in output judging by the runtime/output graphs I have seen. I only have flat top unprotected 16340's right now so I haven't tried this combo yet. I have tried 2X LiFeP04 though and they work the same as primaries(runtime aside of course).


----------



## jimmy22Aus (Jan 13, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Yeah, I hear it's about 500-600 lumens. I wouldn't say dim but, there is a noticeable difference if you look for it. There are comparison pics in the Tactician thread that show the difference well.
> 
> Yep, no difference in output judging by the runtime/output graphs I have seen. I only have flat top unprotected 16340's right now so I haven't tried this combo yet. I have tried 2X LiFeP04 though and they work the same as primaries(runtime aside of course).



I tested it with a bunch of batteries. Did testing on my EDCL1T, Tactician and Fury DFT. In my local park.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 13, 2019)

jimmy22Aus said:


> I tested it with a bunch of batteries. Did testing on my EDCL1T, Tactician and Fury DFT. In my local park.


Nice pics👍. It's always fun comparing eh. I was just playing with my EDCL1-T in a giant industrial warehouse(didn't bring the Tactician). I am really liking the beam profile. I am glad I went with the EDCL1-T vs the EDCL2-T as it is already a large light and it is plenty bright enough for handgun ranges(more then enough for most situations). I do prefer the Tactician's MV beam for tighter indoor areas though as it's beam is much more even and the brighter spill helps with situational awareness in close quarters.

How do you like the DFT?


----------



## jimmy22Aus (Jan 13, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Nice pics[emoji106]. It's always fun comparing eh. I was just playing with my EDCL1-T in a giant industrial warehouse(didn't bring the Tactician). I am really liking the beam profile. I am glad I went with the EDCL1-T vs the EDCL2-T as it is already a large light and it is plenty bright enough for handgun ranges(more then enough for most situations). I do prefer the Tactician's MV beam for tighter indoor areas though as it's beam is much more even and the brighter spill helps with situational awareness in close quarters.
> 
> How do you like the DFT?



Yeah I tested it in a far Park because of the dense trees and open playing fields, I can test the beam profile and potentially candela be lumens, in thick forest the Tactician gives way better viewing but you really struggle to get clear vision beyond that 30 meter mark as it lights up the trees infront if you so well it’s hard to see further down. 

The EDCL1T gives nice throw but it’s very narrow and the spill is weak in the same thick scrub it really doesn’t give you a smooth beam for anything upclose. 

The DFT with that REF reflector is a dream, it’s like having the best of both, awesome useable spill ( very clean ) with a good penetrating hot spot almost a very clear white, EDCL1T is more green. 

Also the DFT really was great as lighting up things at distance, seemed fine around 200 meters. Not the best thrower but considering the beam profile it’s nice. If Cloud Defensive make the OWL in a handheld I’d use that.. 50,000 candela is pretty impressive.. DFT is around 22.5k

Oh the weekend I’ll do beam shots again.


----------



## Vemice (Jan 14, 2019)

Got my first Peak this year. Very impressive. Really like copper.


----------



## Yoshid1 (Nov 24, 2019)

AVService said:


> Emisar D4 probably I still get as big a kick from it as ever!
> 
> I am also crazy for the Milwaukee aaa penlight with the bite grip.
> Cheap and simple snd dead reliable for me and has earned a place with the SC52 as an EDC too!
> ...


----------



## richbuff (Nov 24, 2019)

2018 was an active search year for me, but no bites, waiting for the three big lights that eventually did arrive in the summer of 2019. I spent 2018 enjoying the thrill of my X45 and X65's and enjoying reminiscing with my other lights.


----------

